# fish attack on my axolotl



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

ive got two axolotls and was buying a new tank for them and put them in with my goldfish temporarily while setting up it up. they were only in there for a couple of hours and when i got home one of my axolotls had been attacked!! its gills were torn and bleeding and it hurt its leg!! 

i was devistated and immediatly transferred them over to their new tank... this was on monday. one of my axolotls is fine and eating ok but my other one hasnt eaten since. her leg is still red but she is using it and swimming ok but shes not eating and its worrying me a lot. 

they both seem happy in their new tank and everything is set up ok chemically wise. will she be ok?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok take them out fast, axies can regrow all their gills and limbs in a few months but you need to be giving it regular salt baths.

go here for more in depth info i recommend it

Caudata.org


----------



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

how should i give salt baths? i have aquarium salt, will that work?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

moley said:


> how should i give salt baths? i have aquarium salt, will that work?


This will help you there, another reliable source : victory:

Axolotls - Health & Diseases

Wounds and Phyiscal Damage
The second category of problems is physical damage, such as loss of a gill or limb, or fin damage. Problems like this usually heal well, as long as the wound doesn't become infected. If an animal is wounded like this, it should be kept on its own in clean, cool water. 100% Holtfreter's solution can be used to reduce the chance of infection, or one can use a teaspoon of salt in 2 litres of water as a substitute. Strangely, wound healing seems to occur more rapidly at lower than normal temperatures. One would assume that the relatively higher metabolic rate caused by a higher temperature would result in faster healing, but this doesn't seem to be the case in axolotls. Lower temperatures (5-15 °C) seem to be a general panacea for axolotls. Sometimes axolotls and larval tiger salamanders are bullied by tank mates in pet shops and can lose most of their gills and some of their limbs. This may seem horrible, but they usually recover quite well if kept well fed, cool, and in good conditions.


----------



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks
but shes not eating at all!! even if food is dropped right in front of her! 
shes lost a lot of wieght


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

moley said:


> thanks
> but shes not eating at all!! even if food is dropped right in front of her!
> shes lost a lot of wieght


May be of some help:

Illness/Sickness: Axolotl not eating - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I would place the injured axolotl somewhere cool...the fridge is ideal as long as the temperature doesn't drop below 5 degrees. Check by putting a thermometer in a glass of water an place in fridge. Put the axolotl in a covered container with enough dechlorinated water to easily cover its back. Place a second bottle of dechlorinated water also in the fridge ready for the daily water changes. Cover the axolotl container with a cloth so when the fridge door is opened the axolotl is not startled by the sudden light. Keep the axolotl in the fridge until you see strong signs of recovery. Placing your axolotl in the fridge will help aid recovery, reduce the risk of potential infection and reduce the stress that it has incurred.If fungus developes then the salt bathes will be needed. Hope this is some help.


----------



## moley (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks.
i gave her a short salt bath, i know she will pull through if she ate something but she isnt  im so worried about her


----------

